# California Yellowtail Smoke



## tmw611 (May 19, 2012)

Had some fish to play with, and I've never smoked any before. I think it turned out awesome. Nice smoked flavor and still moist. Started with marinade:

2c Water

2c Apple juice

1c Brown Sugar

1/2c Salt

1/2c Honey 

1/2c Soy

2tbsp Molasses

2tbsp Thai Chili

2tbsp Fresh Ground Ginger

Dried fish off, did not rinse. Then placed in refridgerator 3hrs to dry and form pellicle.








Smoked with Apple Chips at 170 for 100min. I should have pulled thinner pieces at about 60 minutes. Finished product after samples taken.


----------



## daveomak (May 20, 2012)

TMW, morning....  That looks mighty fine.....  Great job on the smoke.... I see you understand the importance of forming a pellicle for moist fish....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....  makes me think I should be your neighbor....LOL.....  Dave


----------



## tmw611 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave,

I had some on a salad last night, and might make a dip and make some mock tuna salad sandwiches with it today. Salt pepper, mayo, celery, onion and flaked SMOKED fish. Man that sounds awesome!

Have a blessed day!


----------



## daveomak (May 20, 2012)

Yes it does......   Enjoy....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## africanmeat (May 20, 2012)

you know they fond yellow-tail bones on the Olympus mountain .yellow-tail is food of Gods . and your yellow-tail  looks yummy


----------



## tmw611 (May 20, 2012)

AM

I believe that, it is one of the best fish out there in any manner of preparation. Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## baja traveler (May 21, 2012)

That looks great! I have one filet left in the freezer waiting for the smoker - good thing the Yellowtail are just starting to show up here in the La Jolla kelp. Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll be able to re-supply the freezer with a few big ones.


----------



## tmw611 (May 21, 2012)

Traveler,

Thanks for the good words. I'm going on an 8 day long range trip in 3 weeks to Alijos Rocks / Cedros Island area to resupply. Brought home about 300lbs of processed bluefin/yellowtail last year. Im hoping the Albies show up this year. I am soooo looking forward to some quality time with my pops and brother. Happy Smokin!


----------



## baja traveler (May 21, 2012)

TMW611 said:


> Traveler,
> 
> Thanks for the good words. I'm going on an 8 day long range trip in 3 weeks to Alijos Rocks / Cedros Island area to resupply. Brought home about 300lbs of processed bluefin/yellowtail last year. Im hoping the Albies show up this year. I am soooo looking forward to some quality time with my pops and brother. Happy Smokin!


 I am SO jealous! That is going to be an awesome trip!


----------

